# 4K TV as monitor advice



## raschmidt (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I recently sold my Asus MX299Q 21:9 monitor and am looking for something new.  I originally had really craved the LG 34UM95 - but unfortunately it wasn't available when I purchased the MX299Q, and even now the price where I live is around $1,000.  I have taken more of an interest in the 40in 4K monitor from Philips that is around $750.  I was doing a bit of research and discovered that many people say the panel is the same as Philips 40in 4K TV, it just doesn't have DisplayPort and some other PC features.  I tried to find some reviews of others online but have heard mixed things about people using 4K TV's as monitors.

In my local market I have a few choices:
Philips 40in 4K Monitor: $780
Philips 40in 4K TV: $520
Samsung UA40HU6008JXXZ - $690
Samsung UA40HU5920JXXZ - $560
(I can't tell what the difference is between these two Samsung's - and it seems the models available on Amazon.com are not the same as these)
LG 40UB8000 - $500

The last one, the LG, has a pretty good review here: 








However, I have heard many posts and reviews online of people complaining that the Samsung and LG TV's do not display at 60hz in 4K and also have some color issues. 

I will be buying a GTX 970 (unfortunately the 980 is around $600 here, and my computer is ITX so no SLI), and plan to do some gaming (mostly older games like Civilization 5, Far Cry 3 - but also newer ones like GTA V and Far Cry 4 - I do not expect to play these on high settings at 4K).  I will also be using this for photo editing and some video editing, so I wanted to get some feedback and find out if anyone here has used a 4K TV as monitor and what their thoughts are.

One last thing, the Xiaomi TV is available for about $680, it's a 49in 4K panel, but I can't find anywhere that says if it has HDMI 2.0 or not.  One of my coworkers has one but he didn't seem to know if it's HDMI 2.0  either.

Any advice or input is greatly appreciated!  

Thanks!


----------



## D007 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am currently using my 4k, 50", Samsung UHD TV as my monitor.

The complaints you are hearing are from people who did not do proper research before they bought. Make absolutely sure the monitor/TV you get is UHD.
Ask them if it it true 444 RGB, UHD colors.
Make sure. you say UHD and make sure you ask if it does 60hz at 4k native res with no subsampling.

That being said, my 4k looks amazing. The UHD colors alone make it worth it.
The pixel density allows for almost no aliasing what so ever, in most cases.
Love it, looks amazing.

Do not buy a Seiki or some BS brand.
Panasonic, Samsung, Sony.
Stick with the real TV makers for this.

If the TV is a UHD, 4k TV, then it goes w/o saying that it is HDMI 2.0.
Because a 4k TV with no HDMI 2.0 would be completely useless.
Always ask to be sure.
Call the company even. I called samsung support with the model number of my TV and they alleviated all of my concerns.


----------



## raschmidt (Feb 7, 2015)

I think LG, Samsung, and Philips will be the brands I stick with.  Panasonic isn't really available here and Sony is ungodly expensive (Japanese brands are difficult to come by).  

Xiaomi is the only other brand I would consider, I hear very mixed things about them, many people here trash talk to the brand but those who own their products keep them for a long time and either never have issues with them or never bring them up.

Many of the TV's that people are complaining about the 444 colors and 60hz problems (they're saying you can get one or the other, but not both) - I suspect are using HDMI 1.4 cables or maybe video cards with only HDMI 1.4 support?


----------



## D007 (Feb 7, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> Many of the TV's that people are complaining about the 444 colors and 60hz problems (they're saying you can get one or the other, but not both) - I suspect are using HDMI 1.4 cables or maybe video cards with only HDMI 1.4 support?




You can get both and with "UHD" 4k you do get both.

The issue generally occurs via old video card, with no native HDMI 2.0 support.
HDMI 1.4 = no true 4k UHD with true 444 UHD colors.
You get 24 hz, you get chromatic subsampling on the colors, etc.
Although if you have DP 1.2 you can still run it proper on some of those, @ 60z, true UHD.
You really have to make absolutely sure the monitor/TV you want to buy, supports:
*444 RGB at 3840x2160 native, 60hz and is true "UHD".*

I'd call support for the brand you may want to buy and specifically ask those words.

PS: Try saying thanks sometime.
Common courtesy and all.


----------



## raschmidt (Feb 27, 2015)

I ended up buying the LG 40UB8000.......they just released a new model 40UB8030 but I couldn't tell any difference in it.  It's running at 60hz in 3840x2160 but i have a few minor issues, but I have noticed on some text the color shows around the edges of letters, and some text seems a bit blurred in various places.  I'm going to see if I can tweak it a bit and get it a little better.  I changed the scaling to 150% and the desktop is much more useable, though still a bit big.  I think the 34in 21:9 monitors are the ideal size and shape but the LG 34UM95 was also twice the price of this, so can't really complain.  I'm enjoying it so far, and while the GTX 960 can't really play at 4K, a GTX 970 costs around $500 here ($400 for some of the cheap brands) and I'll have to wait awhile before I can plunk some more cash on this.


----------



## Dieinafire (Feb 27, 2015)

Fyi the lg 8000 series is only 4:2:0 color and has the highest input lag. You should go with the Samsung

Plus if you want to play in 4k sli G1 980s is the sweet spot


----------



## raschmidt (Feb 27, 2015)

The reviews I read of Samsung panels is they claimed to offer 4:4:4 but did not actually do that at 60hz.  I saw that on several different sites. 

I didn't expect to play 4k with a 960......I bought it because I could afford it (GTX 980 is $750 minimum here) and I have an ITX build, so I will wait until next year when maybe more affordable 4K cards are available.  At the moment though most of the games I play are fairly old, so only FarCry 4 (and when GTA V releases) can't really be played in 4K.  The 960 seemed to handle GRID Autosport in 4K pretty well.  I haven't tried Assetto Corsa or Company of Heroes 2 yet though.


----------



## Dieinafire (Feb 27, 2015)

Updates have fixed Samsungs issues.  If you're happy that's what matters but the 4:2:0 color and high input lag on the lg is why the 8000 and 8200 models are so cheap


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

Samsung ue48js8500

Very Nice TV, i must post this, i have had it 4 days...

Everyone must buy one.. !


----------

